# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  .38/357 pistol shooters

## marky123

Hello
I'm doing reloading market research...
What is your favourite bullet weight for .38/.357 pistol shooting?
Thanks.
MARK

----------


## 7mmwsm

The cheap ones.
Budget components is the excuse I use for not winning.

----------


## gundoc

I have always used 2 bullets with the .38 Special; the 148 grain HBWC flush-seated with a positive crimp for ISSF 25 metre, and the 158 grain SWC with a positive crimp for Service Pistol to 50 yards. Both are pure lead and with my loads are capable of one-hole 5-shot groups at those distances through my S&W K38 and 586 revolvers with both loads around 750 feet per second using WST powder. I only use .357 Magnum brass for full-power IHMS loads with 158 grain hard-cast SWC.

----------


## Jhon

158gn pretty much exclusively

----------


## Jaco Goosen

158gr Josyd or jacketed SWC

----------


## BSA

158g and personally I like the Lee round nose  for lead bullet.

----------


## Driverman

I have several loads but shoot predominantly 148grain DE wadcutters and powder coated. This is for 25m centre fire competitions and shoots a one hole group. I shoot 158grain semi wad cutters powder coated in my K frame mod 19 and GP100. Depending on the competition I cast in different alloy hardness. I also use these in my Rossi lever action . I have a further bunch of projectiles from 95grain up to 200 grain that I have used  .

----------


## omark

148gn hollow based wad cutters for 25 yd targets in .38 spl case
158gn semi wc for full power .357
100gn bottoms for light service rifle loads in .38

----------


## Howa1500

158gr hrbc projectiles from delta mike, ive found 38/357 to be very "squiby" and these projectiles are slightly oversized so with crimp dont start to leave with unburnt powder still in case. 3.7gr aps450 in .38 but will probably have to change soon

----------

